# Alpha Dogg - long post (sorry)



## groundhawg (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry if a bit long but first time ever predator hunting......

Bought a Primos Alpha Dogg predator call with money I received for Christmas.  Between work and all the rain we have had I was not able to try it out until today.  Got to our hunting lease early this morning but had to wait a while for the fog to clear.  Well set-up my decoy and the call about 45 yards from an enclosed box looking over a clear-cut area.  Once I could see good I hit my remote and fired the call up.

That call is great!   The remote is said to work up to 200 yards but I did not try it that far.  Using it at the distance of 40 to 45 yards it was easy and quick to use.  Tried several of the programed calls and also one of the stored "expert hunt".  Had only been running one of the rabbbit in distrest for about 3 or 4 minutes of when I saw something small moving across the field about 200 yards away.  At first I thought it was a fox and then ID it as a rabbit.  Guess it was coming to help it's buddy.  

Watched the bunny a couple of minutes and then glanced back toward the decoy in time to see a large bobcat slinking toward the call and decoy.  Really cool to watch that cat stalking the decoy.  The 5 or 6 minutes I was able to watch that bobcat was the longest time I had ever observed one in the wild and was trilling to me.  Had not wanted to shoot   a bobcat anyway and also was not legal since I was using an electronic caller and hunting with my .243 but it sure was exciting.

Only had time to hunt the one place today and did not see any coyotes but I sure hope to go again as soon as posibble.  I was really impressed with the Primos call; loud speakers, very realistic sounds, no distortion even when turn up high, loaded with 75 individul sounds and 6 "expert hunts".  It was very easy to set-up and use.   Also I could see clearly the color screen on the remote without using my reading glasses.  I had seen these calls for $299.00 several places but bought mine from Midway for just $224.99 and received it 2 days after placing my order. 

Sorry for the long post but it was an exciting morning for me.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 24, 2012)

im real interrest in one of these calls. you get a chance to play with the range let us know how it works. I keep reading mixed reviews on it. everyone says it sounds good,just cant get any range out of the remote. 75 yards would be plent for me. thanks for the info. keep us posted.way to go on the bobcat, that will keep a first timer interrested for sure. keep at it 
.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the addiction! Just wait until you have 2-3 coyotes come running in on you.Sleepr71


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

Long post are good stuff for us as we like the details of the hunt experience. Glad you had a successful time calling in a critter. Next time take a .22MAG along for moments like these.

Keep the post coming.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 24, 2012)

sleepr71 said:


> Welcome to the addiction! Just wait until you have 2-3 coyotes come running in on you.Sleepr71



Gosh man, do not think I could stand that !

Southern Cyote, thanks for the words of encouragement.  This predator hunting might be as much fun as turkey hunting to me  and I thought nothing could compare to that.  It may really be an addiction.

About the call.  Like you I did a bunch of research, talked to a couple of folks, and read a pile of reviews.  In the $250.00 to $400.00 range I was looking at, the Primos Alpha Dogg kept coming up.  I feel I will be very happy with it.  So easy to use right out of the box.  You just add the total of 11 AA batteries, turn on the call and then the remote control, takes about 5 minutes the first time to allow the remote to program the call to the remote and then you are ready to go.

Since you asked about the distance the remote will work I just went out and set it on the tool box of my truck and then walked off 110 steps which for me should equal 100 meters and selected the crow fighting sounds and in  30 seconds had 15 to 20 crows circling the back yard.  From that distance (about 100 Yards) I adjusted the sound level, paused the caller, changed via the menu to a different programmed call and use the scroll and select buttons with no problems at all.  The remote was not quite as easy for me to see in the bright sunlight without my reading glasses but since it is one hand operation I just shaded the screen with the other hand and could read it just fine.  I really think it is the best call I could fine for the money and ease of use.

SMS
Yeah with my Marlin .22mag I could have taken the bobcat this morning real easy  well that and if I was using mouth calls and not the new electronic call.  I have had  3 or 4 mouth operated predator call for years and tried them with no luck a few times when deer or turkey hunting.  Maybe after listening to the calls this machine makes I will learn enough to try the mouth operated calls. Right now I just want to get out again on Thursday or Friday and try a couple of other spots.

Sure do welcome any hints or tips you guys want to share.  Already trying to watch the wind, scent control, and camo but would like to know more about how/where to set-up, type of calls to use, and what if any cover scents I should use .

Thanks again for the replies. GT


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 26, 2012)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Long post are good stuff for us as we like the details of the hunt experience. Glad you had a successful time calling in a critter. Next time take a .22MAG along for moments like these.
> 
> Keep the post coming.



SMS
Thanks for the tips and information I have picked up here from you and others the last few days.  Well I have another question. 

If I am luckly enough to kill a coyote what can I do with it?  Sure am not going to try and eat it!  Also really do not want a coyote mount.  Really wanted to kill some off our lease to help the rabbits and deer but if anyone wanted the hide I would be glad to bring it to them.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks for info and taking the time to test the range on that unit for us. as far as tips goes when you get it figured out let me know. all i can say is stay down wind from your call not in line with it, offset yourself a little left or right, oppisite of where you think the coyote might come from. get comfortable before you start calling.i like to hunt from a tree if possible. when you do have some success take notes its kinda like deer huntting the more you hunt a piece of property with success the more you learn about it. more times than not, if the wind is right they will follow the same patterns when they come in. Good luck keep at it eventually it will pay off.


----------

